# The Man Behind Kobe



## Bob White (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakersfyi23-2008oct23,0,1770585.story

The gentleman behind Kobe is Bruce Leamer. Bruce has been at our school since the early 80`s. He is a former Navy Seal, a formerly ranked 6th in the World PKA fighter, a retired Santa Ana police officer [26 years], and fought on many of our championship teams. His full time job is being Kobe`s bodyguard. He spent the summer with Kobe Bryant at the Summer Olympics in China. At 6`4" 245lbs. he is fully capable of doing this line of work. He still trains like a martial artist is suppose to train. At 50 years old he sets a great example of keeping his skills sharp through continued effort.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 23, 2008)

AKA; "RoboCop".  Nice guy, excellent martial artist. The fastest big guy I ever seen fight.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 23, 2008)

John Bishop said:


> AKA; "*RoboCop*". Nice guy, excellent martial artist. The fastest big guy I ever seen fight.


 
Boy, no kidding. Mr. Lemur is an awesome physical specimen, talented fighter and black belt, and will slow down to help you "get" vital lessons in your own game plan. One of those guys you just don't wanna accidentally piss off. 

I didn't know he was guarding for Kobe, but Mr. Bryant would be hard pressed to find a more qualified security shadow.

D.


----------



## Bob White (Oct 26, 2008)

Boy, no kidding. Mr. Lemur is an awesome physical specimen, talented fighter and black belt, and will slow down to help you "get" vital lessons in your own game plan. One of those guys you just don't wanna accidentally piss off. 

I didn't know he was guarding for Kobe, but Mr. Bryant would be hard pressed to find a more qualified security shadow.

D.
__________________
You are right Dave. Bruce was training yesterday and drawing a crowd just watching him work the heavy bag. I find it very funny there is so much conversation about not doing the Freestyle Techniques or Stance Set 1 or 2 when so much more can be accomplished just getting out on the floor and sweating. Ed Parker mentioned many times that the bags were the best training partners. They never get tired and they never hit back.
I looked out on the floor yesterday morning and we had at least 6 guys training that have been at our school for over 30 years. They are in great shape and train consistantly. They spar often and some of them continue to compete around the world. They work the bags and do drills. We had about 40 people on the floor and they were all working out with a purpose. Pat Salantri, Jesse Salinas, Jamie Matthews. Bruce Leamer, Ryan Huntley, Bob Ignatz, Mike Pombeiro, Zach Wolcott, Rod Smith, Virgil Bartolomucci, Barbara White, were a few of the long time black belts on the floor. I find this so much more impressive than a bunch of out of shape people sitting around and talking about how much they know about kenpo. Inspiration through persperation is not a new idea.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob White said:


> Boy, no kidding. Mr. Lemur is an awesome physical specimen, talented fighter and black belt, and will slow down to help you "get" vital lessons in your own game plan. One of those guys you just don't wanna accidentally piss off.
> 
> I didn't know he was guarding for Kobe, but Mr. Bryant would be hard pressed to find a more qualified security shadow.
> 
> ...


 
Nice. So many outstanding points in such a short paragraph.


----------



## Bob White (Oct 27, 2008)

What I did not mention is that 6 out of the 8 people I listed are over 50 years old. 3 of them are over 60. What I am most impressed with is the way they train. Nothing proves authenticity, like consistancy. To me it brings up the question, what is a good kenpoist?
Is it someone who can talk the art, or is it someone who can execute? Is it someone who gets out and sharpen their skills or someone who spends more time criticizing another kenpo stylist because they do something different than they were taught? I personally would like to see more people working to develop their owns skills than wasting time trying to be a kenpo policeman. More sweating and less intellectualizing would probably result in better performance. While we never want to mistake activity for achievement, we have to work hard to hone our skills. 
As I have mentioned previously, as a martial artist it is our responsibilty to stay fit as much as you possibly can. Fatique can make cowards of us all. You can have the fastest car in the world but with no gas it is not going anywhere.
Sincerely,
Bob White


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob White said:


> What I did not mention is that 6 out of the 8 people I listed are over 50 years old. 3 of them are over 60. What I am most impressed with is the way they train. Nothing proves authenticity, like consistancy. To me it brings up the question, what is a good kenpoist?
> Is it someone who can talk the art, or is it someone who can execute? Is it someone who gets out and sharpen their skills or someone who spends more time criticizing another kenpo stylist because they do something different than they were taught? *I personally would like to see more people working to develop their owns skills than wasting time trying to be a kenpo policeman.* More sweating and less intellectualizing would probably result in better performance. *While we never want to mistake activity for achievement, we have to work hard to hone our skills.*
> As I have mentioned previously, as a martial artist it is our responsibilty to stay fit as much as you possibly can. Fatique can make cowards of us all. You can have the fastest car in the world but with no gas it is not going anywhere.
> Sincerely,
> Bob White


You've said a lot here, sir. 

I'd love to use the first bolded portion in my signature line, if you approve. :asian:


----------



## Bob White (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be fine with me. 
Bob White


----------



## vishalshukla (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is a link to the photo of Mr. Leamer and Kobe. As mentioned Bruce is a very humble nice man who is also a monster. 

I like how Ron Sanchez once referred to him as "God Forbid" Bruce Leamer as in "God Forbid he ever hits you.."

http://www.bwkenpo.com/gallery/Friends-and-Family/Bruce_Leamer_and_Kobe_Bryant_in_China

Vishal


----------



## Bob White (Nov 12, 2008)

This picture confirms one of Bruce`s comments about being in China. He mentioned that Kobe Bryant was the most popular athlete at the Olympics. Even the security police would abandon their post to get an autograph or picture with Kobe. It had to be a great experience.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jan 22, 2009)

Bob White said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakersfyi23-2008oct23,0,1770585.story
> 
> The gentleman behind Kobe is Bruce Leamer. Bruce has been at our school since the early 80`s. He is a former Navy Seal, a formerly ranked 6th in the World PKA fighter, a retired Santa Ana police officer [26 years], and fought on many of our championship teams. His full time job is being Kobe`s bodyguard. He spent the summer with Kobe Bryant at the Summer Olympics in China. At 6`4" 245lbs. he is fully capable of doing this line of work. He still trains like a martial artist is suppose to train. At 50 years old he sets a great example of keeping his skills sharp through continued effort.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White


 Yep Bruce is a terrific guy. Both he and his wife Jama have been a tremendous source of help and encouragement to my wife in her business over the years.


----------



## Bob White (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.nba.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/0902/kobegarden020209/content.12.html


----------



## slove1106 (May 26, 2009)

I would hate to bump this thread, but I had just joined to post specifically to this thread... so sorry for pulling up this oldie...

I was searching the internet for a friend's phone number that had taken over one of Bruce's studios about 10 years ago but found out his studio closed sometime last year. So then I got curious and though hmm... wonder if Bruce ever got back into it and decided to google Bruce's name and lo and behold, this page came up. 

I had to ask, does anyone know how Bruce is doing? I trained under Bruce since I was about 10 years old until he "retired" when I was about 15 or so (I'm 27 now so this was a long time ago...) and handed the studio over to my friend Steve (who unfortunately turned the studio a bit upside down...). I was under the impression that he had retired his belt and was no longer doing martial arts. Such a surprise to find out he's still training...

I was a student of Bruce back in the day when his classes were still $20 a month in Santa Ana... lol... and I followed him all the way to Irvine when he moved too! I sure would love to know how he's doing. If anyone trains with him or knows him, please let me know. I've been looking around to get back into martial arts for both myself and my kids... You can tell him Sandra from Saddleback/Woodbridge says hi and wishes him well too.


----------



## Bob White (Jun 1, 2009)

There is a very good chance of seeing Bruce Leamer every game during the NBA championships starting Thursday night. 
Bob White


----------

